# GTO concept car to be at Woodward Dream Cruise



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

From GM Media:



> GM Powered Vehicles Descend on 10th Annual Woodward Dream Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

If anyone attending can get some pictures please post them. :cool


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

Can you say Judge?


----------



## z06ontrack (Aug 4, 2004)

zgoat said:


> Can you say Judge?


That would be my guess also.


----------



## TriShield (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll be getting pictures.

My guess is it's probably a one off engineering exercise like the Ultimate Aztek was, not a real concept car.


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the pics TriShield!


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

trishield...any word on those pictures?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw some pics... Nothing to get excited over... just a front splitter and spoiler and a revised rear fascia and a fuctional cowl induction hood... oh yeah an orangepaint job... looks a little like a ricer but i know it has the power to back it up so its ok


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

where did you see the pics?


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Post the pics here if you can find them again. I'd like to see them also.


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

http://autodeadline.com/detail?source=Pontiac&mid=WKA2004081940599&mime=JPG
There is a thread on corvette forum under the C6 Z06 section...


----------



## zgoat (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks redline...I WANT ONE! If that is the judge I will wait! I think it looks AWESOME!


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

No prob. :cheers


----------



## Cmyskill (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey redline if you have the 577kb pic from the link above could you drop me an email with it attached.. [email protected]


Thanks,

Kenneth

MY Ride-----> http://hometown.aol.com/yellowramairta/


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I've seen other pictures of that car in the original judge orange...but I can't remember where. I thought I've seen em here, so if anyone knows, can you link me to it?


----------

